# problem mit hp psc 2410



## t0mb4 (21. Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen,

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
habe vor kurzem den oben gennanten all-in-one drucker gebraucht geschenkt bekommen.
so patronen waren schon drinn (angebrochene orginale) alles angeschlossen angemacht nun erscheint immer die meldung auf dem display DRUCKERPATRONEN ENTFERNEN UND ÜBERPRÜFEN
ok gemacht überprüft ^^ eingelegt und das selbe nochmal.....
ok vllt ist ja die schwarz leer...eine bestellt (eine refill) eingelegt und das selbe nochmal immer die selbe meldung (kann nix anderes machen)
nach googeln habe ich was gelesen von kontakten mit tesa abkleben und so dem drucker jedesmal eine neue vor zu gaukeln aber selbst das klappt nicht.

ist mein erster drucker von hp hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2009)

evlt. is die tinte zu sehr eingetrocknet oder der druckkopf durch mehrfaches nachfüllen nicht mehr o.k. , denn bei dem modell is (wie bei vielen HP) in der patrone ein druckkopf mitdrin, der halt aber nicht so lange hält, sonst wär das ja viel zu teuer. is also ein "billiger" druckkopf drin, der an sich für vlt. 1000 seiten ausgelegt ist.

vlt. musst du also doch mal ne schwarze und farbige ORIGINAL neue kaufen - bei zB hardwareversand.de mit versand dann ca. 50€... is halt doof, wenn es doch nicht daran liegt... 



ansonsten schau auch mal, ob man den drucker resetten kann.


----------

